

Ask HN: Tumblr or self-hosted for a startup? - treelovinhippie

I understand the advantages of a self-hosted Wordpress (or equivalent) blog. But do you think the like/reblog/follow/social features of Tumblr provide a better advantage for spreading your posts?
======
revorad
The biggest problem with having a blog at a startup (or otherwise) is
_actually blogging_ , not the platform. Trust me, I have many a dead blog with
carefully configured Wordpress installations.

Start with Tumblr. Write 10 high-quality blog posts, that get 100 readers a
day. Then if you're not happy with Tumblr, think about changing.

------
omgmog
If you want to engage people, make it as easy as possible for them to
participate/contribute.

Any blog platform can use Disqus, so that opens up the participation. Tumblr
has the share/reblog controls for Tumblr members, so they can share your posts
easier. Any blog platform can have Facebook/Twitter/Google share controls.

The next problem is your identity. If you host your own blog solution you can
have it on a url like yoursite.com/blog or blog.yoursite.com

Tumblr also supports custom subdomains, so you could use blog.yoursite.com

The next problem is uptime -- Tumblr frequently has issues with uptime in my
experience. On the other hand, if you're having uptime issues with your own
site, it might be better for the blog to be hosted somewhere else so that you
can let people know what's going on

------
ofutur
On top of what revorad said, think about what it takes to build and maintain
your own platform. Will you have the resources?

------
damoncali
It doesn't matter even one little bit.

------
junto
<http://istumblrdown.com/> say no more...

------
ifyouwillit
voting for 'doesn't matter one bit' with the exception that if you want to
work it into your existing site, it might be a bit easier to have full control
with self-hosted.

